# Narex 1/8" & 1/4" Mortise Chisel



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Got these two mortise chisels today in the mail. Paid $35 or so including shipping for them both. I am very impressed with the steel on these but not so much with the finish on the handles and the cheap rings/sleeves (or whatever you call them).. not on par with my woodriver chisel set I got on sale for $29 last month. But hey these are mortise chisels and there are no woodriver equivalents--and I can't afford pfeil or old stanley's so I can't complain!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice! I've never seen the 1/8" Narex anything. Where'd you find it?


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Lee Valley

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=66737&cat=1,41504


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodgeekess said:


> Lee Valley
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=66737&cat=1,41504


Hmmm... I guess it's sitting on my bench then. I bought the full set. I must be thinking of their bevel chisel only going down to 1/4"...


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Hmmm... I guess it's sitting on my bench then. I bought the full set. I must be thinking of their bevel chisel only going down to 1/4"...


*giggle*

What do you think of the handles & rings?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodgeekess said:


> *giggle*
> 
> What do you think of the handles & rings?


I love the handles! Twin cherries are too small and LN's are too big. I find the Narex's to be very comfortable. 

Rings?... The Ferrules? They aren't splendid but sufficient for the task IMO.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm having a hard time picturing a 1/8 mortise chisel getting used much....


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

lawrence said:


> I'm having a hard time picturing a 1/8 mortise chisel getting used much....


I'll be using it extensively on my next project. In fact, it has been on hold until I got this chisel. It's a miniature shaker chest, as a box for my grandmother's mail--birthday gift.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

excellent!!
make sure you document that for us, I love that detail work, makes me feel like we still have a chance in this world


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Lawrence, it's here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/box-miniature-shaker-chest-37263/


----------

